# Gediegener Stern der Eule



## LordofFrog (24. Januar 2008)

Tach,

bei meinem alltäglichen streifzug durchs Horde Ah auf Destromath ist mir heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ins auge gefallen. Nur der Preis für knappe 1499g Gebot und 1999G Sofortkauf waren mir doch ein bissel teuer, weshalb ich von einem kauf abstand genommen habe. Also liebe Schleiferkollegen, was haltet ihr von der Preispolitik unserer lieben mitspieler, sind solche kreise gerechtfertig oder nicht?

LoF


----------



## Niazala (25. Januar 2008)

naja auf blackrock kriegst da ca. 300g für mit n wenig glück. 
da der gediegene stern der elune aber einer der begehrtesten sockel ist (pvp need von allen klassen, pve von tanks, oder manche kämpfe auch ausdauerequip), ist das rezept dafür auch eines der teuersten. (die meisten kriegst für 200g ca, oder weniger).

für den preis da den du gepostet hast, würd ich den aber nie kaufen.

auf die teuren rezepte reagiere ich einfach so, dass ich immer gleich im voraus auf trinkgeld bestehe. 10g für meta schleifen, 5g für rar, 1g für selten. wird gemeckert, weise ich auf die hohen rezeptpreise im ah hin. dies wird entweder angenommen, oder der andere darf gern noch ne stunde nach nem andern schleifer suchen^^


----------



## Guibärchen (27. Januar 2008)

wer sich bei mir über preise beschwert, muss nachdem er gemertkt hatt das er sonst keinen findet das doppelte zalen :-)
...und wie schön das ich alles kann ^_^


----------



## LordofFrog (29. Januar 2008)

hab seit freitag über 600 gold für JC ausgegeben, aber eingenommen hab ich  nur etwa 160 g eingenommen. das verhältnis is doch wohl mehr als gestört oder?


----------



## Niazala (1. Februar 2008)

was hast du gemacht? rezepte gekauft? klar dann hast du grosse ausgaben, vor allem am anfang. aber sobald du die richtigen rezepte hast, hast nur noch gewinn.


----------



## joker1988 (6. Februar 2008)

ohmann so wenig verdient habe auch juwel und gebe fst täglich 500gold für rezepte aus !! ich log mich morgens ein 2000gold kauf ein rezeot mach steien gehe off komme abends wieder  und wieder knapp 2000goold zusammen
 irgendwas machst du falsch^^


----------



## Slavery (6. Februar 2008)

joker1988 schrieb:


> ohmann so wenig verdient habe auch juwel und gebe fst täglich 500gold für rezepte aus !! ich log mich morgens ein 2000gold kauf ein rezeot mach steien gehe off komme abends wieder  und wieder knapp 2000goold zusammen
> irgendwas machst du falsch^^



Und was machst du so richtig? 
Bisschen Gewinn ok...aber soviel? Sag mal bitte wie du das machst^^


----------



## Babuschkas (7. Februar 2008)

Es kommt hier ganz auf die Schleiferkollegen an wie sie den Markt kaputt machen oder nicht.

Wie kann mich ein Juwe kollege schädigen ? in dem er den Marktpreis extrem unterbietet.

Beispiel du stellst einen blauen Stein der sich gut verkauft weil benötigt ( +12 Ausdauer) für 60g rein. Blauer Stein im Einkauf kostet 45g. So machst du einen rein gewinn von 15g.
Nun kommt Schleiferkollege daher uh da will ich mitschneiden und macht auch den Stein. Is gut so und sagt ja auch keiner was dagegen ABER 60% der Schleifer stellen denn dann für 48g rein. Weil er ja den Stein sowie so hat. Er rechnet also 48g gewinn haha du noob. Nur das er sich selber um 11g betrügt is im nicht klar.
Warum nicht den stein für 59g rein stellen ?

Viele denken einfach je günstiger ich den reinstelle um so mehr verkauf ich und genau hier liegt der Hund begraben. Wieviel gesockelt wird hängt nur davon ab wieviel items gedroppt sind und wieviel sich neu ausrüsten, nicht wie billig steine sind.
Heist wenn ein gewisser Preis unterschritten ist ( Schmerzgrenze der andere Spieler) ist es nur noch verlust für alle Schleifer. 
Es gibt also einen Markt von 5 blauen STeinen am Tag auf dem Server. Zu welchem Preis die Steine weggehen bestimmen die Schleifer


----------



## Coriace (9. Februar 2008)

Babuschkas schrieb:


> Es kommt hier ganz auf die Schleiferkollegen an wie sie den Markt kaputt machen oder nicht.
> 
> Wie kann mich ein Juwe kollege schädigen ? in dem er den Marktpreis extrem unterbietet.
> 
> ...



Richtig - Konsumentenrente - Produzentenrente (glaub ich erinnere mich) bei mir hat's geholfen in dem ich für 2 Wochen extrem harten Preiskampf gefahren habe - 12 Stamina 20g 8 Agi - 9 Spell usw 30g usw.
Iwann wurd ich dann auch mal angeschrieben od.hab nen Brief bekommen - einmal also kurz mit 6 anderen Juwes im TS gesessen und n bissl gequatscht und Preise ausgemacht. Jetzt läuft's supi. (Nja, paar Neulinge und Deppen die uns um 5-10g unterbieten gibt's immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## whiti (15. Februar 2008)

meine meinung:

Mitspieler die rezepte so teuer verkaufen, sind meist auch die die zu dir kommen um was machen zu lassen und nichts dafür zahlen wollen. anderes beispiel: (so war es früher) wasser/brot herbeizaubern für 300g +++ verkaufen und dann im BG stehen und nach brot und wasser betteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . naja einfach nicht kaufen und ihn immer schön die ah gebühren zahlen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss


----------



## HGVermillion (31. März 2008)

für alle die das Rezept auch noch haben wollen. Kael Thas hat es in der Terrase des Magisters im Lootable. Dauert vll etwas bis man es bekommt und ist glücksanfällig, aber sicher billiger und nervenschonender als im AH.


----------

